

Whitney Tilson: Why We're Short Netflix - yurisagalov
http://seekingalpha.com/article/242320-whitney-tilson-why-we-re-short-netflix

======
Umalu
Key statement in Tilson's analysis: "the stock is priced for perfection." He
is not saying Netflix is a bad business, he is just saying that its current
price is so rich it has to continue to do extremely well to justify that rich
price, and there are big concerns looming that suggest it may not do as well.
Should also read Reed Hastings's response:
[http://seekingalpha.com/article/242653-netflix-ceo-reed-
hast...](http://seekingalpha.com/article/242653-netflix-ceo-reed-hastings-
responds-to-whitney-tilson-cover-your-short-position-now).

